# smokenator



## noodie (Mar 8, 2012)

anyone have one of these for a Weber kettle. the reviews sound like to company wrote them. i don't need one have plenty of ways to smoke but it sounds so good I'm scared to pass it up


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 8, 2012)

I have one - it works great for short cooks (~6 hrs) such as the T-bird (which I believe is why it was designed):


----------



## bbqnuts (Mar 8, 2012)

i have one, it works fine, although i'm not sure it's any better than just putting the coals to one side, the water pan is small and needs refilled often.


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 16, 2012)

Love mine.


----------

